# Leistungsurkunde



## astue (10. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben gerade in der Buffed-Datenbank eine Juweliersquest "Leistungsurkunde" gesehen.
Es ist aber nicht ersichtlich, wie und wo die Quest startet. Also vermutete ich, daß diese Urkunde evtl. irgendwo droppt und man sie dann abgeben kann. Leider steht bei dem Item "Leistungsurkunde" (das gibts auch) nichts näheres drin.

Weiß jemand von Euch, wo man die Quest/das Item herbekommt?
Ich könnte die 5 Juwelierssymbole, die es als Questbelohnung gibt, gut gebrauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke für Eure Antworten,

Grüße,
astue


----------



## Balwena (10. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es die Leistunsurkunde als Ingame Post für alle Großmeister im Juwelenschleifberuf mit erscheinen von Patcg 3.2 und der Umstellung der Prismatischen Sockel. Die Urkunde startete eine Quest, die bei der Abgabe beim NPC in Dalaran die 5 Juweliersymbole brachte.


----------

